# Portage County



## ksu_shroomer

Blacks are popping in my early early spot in sw Portage County. I picked 4 this weds, left the rest to grow. There should be lots of blacks out in the area by next weekend.


----------



## lilmer1

That's good news I am in summit county. I will be going out today for a scope session. Hopefully we start finding some in bunches soon!


----------



## amoyer09

I haven't found anything in my spot in Kent yet. Haven't gone in a couple days though. Maybe this sun will make things happen?


----------



## adventurern

Any tips on where to look for these? Anywhere that would be a waste of my time. I am in Atwater. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hawgleg right

My buddies in Southern Ohio are cleaning up right now, here in Portage County we're usually a week or two behind them. Won't be long!


----------



## kasmir

ksu shroomer I live in Canton if you get more than you can eat, I would buy some from you. Leave a message here. I can't figure out how to private message


----------



## buckeyebrett

I finally found a black spot in NEO. Medina County. Picked a hundred or so Tuesday. And, no joke, some had been up for at least two weeks. When I figure out how to post pics from my phone, I'll post some. 

I agree with KSU. Blacks are the hardest to find. In SEO, I find them under tulip popar. My new spot...all black cherry. I'm heading South to the secret family spot tomorrow. (We'll call it "near I-70") I'll report back as to what's shaking. But so far, this has been the slowest Spring that I can rememeber.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

ksu_shroomer said:


> Blacks are popping in my early early spot in sw Portage County. I picked 4 this weds, left the rest to grow. There should be lots of blacks out in the area by next weekend.


I know it's old post but I've been looking here near Atwater with no luck yet(4/27/21)


----------



## shroomsearcher

When ksu refers to his "early spot" he is talking about an area that has a particular microclimate that warms more quickly than the surrounding areas. FWIW, I've never found a morel until May around here in Mahoning Co.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Ok, maybe still hope for a rookie🤔


----------

